# Caravan TV Aerial



## peter (May 10, 2005)

I have just bought a caravan TV aerial from Argos, having noticed these are popular with tuggers.

Part of the kit is a bracket to fit the aerial pole to the caravan. My prob is finding the best way of supporting the aerial from a motorhome point of view.
I know satellite dishes are supported by three legged stands, are these any good for supporting a pole? Another thought is using ties to support the pole using tent pegs. 
I would appreciate any ideas on this matter.

Pete


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

The BIG advantage of motorhomes over caravans is "mobility". Anything that hinders that is a "bad thing".

I'm not sure what aerial you have (there are several that are very suitable for motorhomes) but I would try to affix some kind of permanent mount to the vehicle itself, and then fit the aerial to that whenever you stop. A favourite mounting point is the ladder at the rear of some motorhomes, or brackets screwed to the side wall.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The Three legged mounts for sat dishes are great, and would no doubt do the job you require, they come with a ground spike and tensioner to hold it down in the wind, however the cost is around £55 for a tripod (Roadpro) maybe a quality 'thru the roof' aerial may be a better option,..just my opinion

Regards M&D


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

Hi Pete,
I bought the slot together ally poles (swaged at one end to fit into each other). I have cut a piece of pole about a foot long off the bottom of one of them & fastened that onto the ladder with jubilee clips top & bottom. The rest of the poles (the shortened pole is permanently fastened to the aerial) just drop into that piece, there is no need for any extra support & the aerial can be pointed in any direction with ease.

Mark


----------

